# Valuable coupons for you HF shoppers



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Stay busy in your shop over the winter with these great deals!


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

[sub]LOL, I felt kinda dumb to start with, being a mechanic and not knowing what a meglinating variable intensity multi function power tool was







Now I feel dumber haha![/sub]


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

"Stay busy in your shop over the winter with these great deals!"

From the voice of experience??









I kinda liked that 50' garden hose / extension cord.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Great! Great! Great! Made my day!

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL! Harbor _Fright._


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

askinner said:


> [sub]LOL, I felt kinda dumb to start with, being a mechanic and not knowing what a meglinating variable intensity multi function power tool was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got suckered too!







Funny though.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I was kind of disappointed....I'm really in need of a centrifugal bearing winder and they're not on sale.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder if they have a infrared deadbeat meter?A guy could use it on new customers.


----------

